# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Piekący język przyczyny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Piszę tutaj ponieważ mam problem, a dokładnie chodzi o piekący język. Z początku miałem tak sporadycznie, ale obecnie tak od tygodnia piecze mnie codziennie. Dodam, że nie zauważyłem żadnego nalotu i innych objawów które mogą mieć z tym związek. Jakie przyczyny mogą być takiego pieczenia języka? Uprzejmie proszę o poradę. Pozdrawiam
Michał

----------


## Hanna

Witam,
Zwykle piekący język może oznaczać np. zakażenie grzybami, reflux i wiele innych chorób. Najlepiej jak zobaczy to lekarz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Problemy z językiem to problemy z całym przewodem pokarmowym. trawienie, wchłanianie, pozatykane przewody żólciowe kamieniami, złogami. Jeśli problem wzmaga się do 15 min po posiłku - problem z trawieniem, jeśli od 15 do 40 min po posiłku - problem z wchłanianiem. Jeśli chcecie sobie pomóc pijcie koniecznie na czczo. Wieczorem przygotować: 5 ml alocitu (sok z aloesu rozcieńczony z wodą - pól na pół) 5 ml oliwy z oliwek 5 ml soku z cytryny (tylko sok bez kawałków miąższu. Wypic rano. min pół godz. nic nie jeść. Jesli ktoś ma gorsze samopoczucie po cytrusach niech pije bez cytryny. Pić przez kilka miesięcy. Co do dalszego postępowania przeczytać na bioslone.pl. Pomoże wam tez KB (koktajl błonnikowy) bo organizmowi na pewno brak wit i minerałów. Zażywajcie też kelp. To uzupełni niedobory jody, a W obecnych czasch wszyscy go mają. Żadnych leków i innych suplementów bo będziecie kręcić się w kółko. Ja to wszystko przeszłam. Miałam refluks żółciowy, nieżyt żoładka, popękany piekący język. Domyślam się, że najprościej wziąc tabletkę, ale tylko powolne wychodzenie z tej dolegliwości przyniesie trwałe efekty. Musicie jeść częściej aby żółc nie dostawała się do żoładka. Żółć jest wykorzystywana jak jecie tłuste potrawy więc nie unikajcie tłustego bo inaczej żółć będzie drażnić żołądek. Pij Miksturę oczyszczającą oraz Koktajkl błonnikowy. Wszystkiego dowiesz się na bioslone.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Często używając pasty wybielające  zapominamy że nie można ich stosować codziennie.Poza tym nie można myć zębów twardą szczoteczką,na to też zwrócił uwagę mój stomatolog

----------


## MartaWu

Moim zdaniem też może to być infekcja grzybiczna. Spróbuj zastosować Dentosept a mini. Ma działanie przeciwgrzybiczne i antybakteryjne. Jest w sprayu więc dobrze się nakłada  :Smile:

----------

